# congrats, DP/DR



## Awoken (Apr 15, 2018)

Ya beat me.

Congrats DP

Congrats DR

Congrats anxiety

Congrats panic

Congrats OCD

Congrats depression

I got this all at 14. I'm 23 now. 9 years of absolute torment, hell & destruction.

What a life.

Sad thing is, I'm probably in store for another 50 years of this shit until I die alone in a cheap hospital bed.


----------



## krisstenn23 (Mar 28, 2019)

Take vitamins d3 for panic attacks !! Been on it for a month and none, still dp’ed however. Why don’t you try medication ? I’m honestly considering it and it’s only been 5 months even tho it’s like a hit or miss


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Get an EEG.


----------



## krisstenn23 (Mar 28, 2019)

forestx5 said:


> Get an EEG.


I notice you tend to always tell people to get an EEG. I mean regardless like I went to my neuro I'm good just a lot of mucus and sinus build up (gross I know). Most people get this from anxiety, idk what I even got mine from some random panic attack in the middle of the night. I just want your input. I mean it never hurts to get yourself checked out but I was jw !


----------



## zouzoux (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello Awoken, mind sharing how your dpdr started in the first place ? Did you try any medication to help your condition ?


----------



## ev3rything (Aug 23, 2013)

Awoken, I have had DP/DR since I was 11. I'm now 32 and things are changing with it. I always thought I'd forever be stuck with it and that it would never change. Do not lose hope, this is a weird disorder and it can go away or lessen up at anytime. I'm serious, I never though it would change and it's changing for me. Do *not* give up! It can get the best of us (it definitely did for me) but maybe there is some kind of hope at this end of this tortuous crapfest.


----------

